# اكبر مكتبه تصميم ميكانيكى فى التاريخ



## احمد سيف النصر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان شاء الله هنبدأ مع بعض اول مكتبه انا ناوى اشارك بيها وهى مكتبه التصميم الميكانيكى وان شاء الله هيكون فيه مكتبات تانيه كتير نبتدى على بركه الله 

الكتاب الاول
Mechanical Design, Second Edition  
by *Peter Childs 

ودى الصوره






ودى اللنكات
*http://mihd.net/t5izly8/0750657715.rar 
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/140360975/0750657715.rar.html


الكتاب التانى اسمه
Materials Selection in Mechanical Design, Third Edition  
by *Michael Ashby *






http://mihd.net/5j7xcz8/0750661682.rar

الكتاب الثالث 
Mechanical Design Handbook, Second Edition (McGraw Hill Handbooks)  
by *Harold A. Rothbart, Thomas H. Brown

ودى الصوره





ودى اللنكات
*http://www.filefactory.com/file/9ec560/n/0071466363_rar

او
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RXFXC21U


الكتاب الرابع اسمه
Mechanical Design for the Stage  
by *Alan Hendrickson 








ودى اللنكات
*http://mihd.net/gz97s2k/024080631X.zip 


الكتاب الخامس اسمه
Mechanical Design Of Process Systems - Vol 1: Piping & Pressure Vessels  
by *Escoe; Gulf Publishing Company

وده اللنك
*
http://mihd.net/48wbuc6/mdops1papv.rar

الكتاب السادس اسمه

Electromechanical Design Handbook - 3 edition  
by *Ronald A. Walsh 

ودى الصوره







ودى اللنكات
*http://rapidshare.com/files/23742608/electromechanical_design_handbook-0071348123-ebooksclub.org.rar
او
http://rapidshare.de/files/8695604/....Handbook.3rd.Edition.ebook-TLFeBOOK.rar.html

الباس وورد
ebooksatkoobe

الكتاب السابع اسمه
Kinematic Chains and Machine Components Design  
by *Dan B. Marghitu

ودى الصوره





ودى اللنكات
*http://rapidshare.com/files/12741983/0124713521.rar

او

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ec60c9/n/0124713521_zip

الكتاب الثامن اسمه

Using Finite Elements in Mechanical Design  
by *J. Toby Mottram, Christopher T. Shaw

ودى االصوره





ودى اللنكات
*http://rapidshare.com/files/159532546/UsFemD.pdf

هنا بقى الكتاب التاسع
Design of Process Equipment: Selected Topics - 2nd Ed.  
by *Kanti K. Mahajan

ودى اللنكات
*http://mihd.net/i9s0xdk/dopest2.pdf
او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/79025c/n/bestdopest2_pdf

وده الكتاب العاشر والاخير الكتاب ده رائع ياجماعه بجد
اتفضلو اسم الكتاب 

Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design, Eighth Edition  
by *Richard G. Budynas, J. Keith Nisbett 

ودى صورته





ودى اللنكات

*http://mihd.net/5qlw4v8/shigley_s_mechanical_engineering_design_8th_edition.pdf

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/144612848/Shigley_s_Mechanical_Engineering_Design_UNPROTECTED.rar


والهديه الجامده بقى كتاب الحلول للكتاب الجامد ده
اتفضلو اللينك بتاع كتاب الحلول
http://mihd.net/setnw3/sh_igleys_mechanical_engineering_8th_ed__-_solutions_manual.rar

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/67729740/sh_igleys_mechanical_engineering_8th_ed__-_solutions_manual.rar

وبكده نكون وصلنا لاخر المكتبه اتمنى بس الناس تستفيد عموما يجماعه انا ممكن احط اكتر من 700 كتاب فى التصميم الكتب دى تحت ايدى دلوقتى عشان كده لو اى حد عاوز اى حاجه يقول مش فى التصميم بس لا فى الميكانيكا عموما اى كتاب ان شاء الله هجيبه مستنى طلباتكم​


----------



## MOAHMED YOUSEF (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا
برجاء افادتي بكتاب خاص بتصميم شبكات المياه لجميع المباني مع نسب الاستهلاك لتلك المباني
وايضا تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي والمضخات الغاطسة والحسابات الهيدروليكية لنظام اطفاء الحريق.
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.
اخيكم محمد يوسف


----------



## fmayoof (30 نوفمبر 2008)

كتب قيمة جدا

باراك الله فيك وكثر من أمثالك
دعواتنا لك بالتوفيق والسداد

تحياتي


----------



## msadek80 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

يعنى انا مش عارف اشكرك إزاى


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (30 نوفمبر 2008)

م محمد يوسف شوف الكتاب ده ايلى انتا طالبه ورد على الكتاب اسمه 

Design of Water Supply Pipe Networks  
by *Prabhata K. Swamee, Ashok K. Sharma * 

ده كتاب عن تصميم شبكات المياه زى ما انتا طالب ودى الصوره






ودى اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/110485328/Design_of_Water_Supply_Pipe_Networks__0470178523.pdf

او

http://mihd.net/k2qe3mn/dewasupipwileld0470178523.rar 

ويارب يكون الكتاب ده ايلى انتا طالبه ونورت الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (30 نوفمبر 2008)

م fmayoof و msadek شكرا على ردكم ونورتم الموضوع


----------



## ahmed alwash (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء اريد كتاب حول منضومات الهيدروليك ومخططاتها 
رجاءا 
مهندس احمد علوش


----------



## نبيه الدياب (30 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## medoma810 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*

باراك الله فيك وكثر من أمثالك
دعواتنا لك بالتوفيق والسداد

*


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للمهندسين ميدوما ونبيه دياب على ردكم ونورتم الموضوع بالنسبه للمهندس احمد علوش انتا موضحتش بالضبط ايلى انتا عاوزه عشان كده انا هعملك بحر فى الهيدروليك وانتا اختار زى مانتا عاوز وهبقى اعمل مكتبه ان شاء الله احط فيها كل كتب الهيدروليك حوالى اربعين كتاب بس مبدئيا شوف الكتب دى لحد اما اعمل المكتبه فى خلال يومين ان شاء الله 
الكتاب الاول اسمه
Principles of Hydraulic System Design  
by *Peter J. Chapple

ودى اللنكات
*http://mihd.net/jkup74/principles_of_hydraulic_system_design.pdf 
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/1335476/Principles_Of_Hydraulic_System_Design.pdf.html

الكتاب التانى اسمه
Hydraulic Control Systems  
by *Herbert E. Merritt * 

ودى اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/127254975/hydraulic_20control_20systems.pdf

الكتاب الثالث اسمه
Handbook of Hydraulic Fluid Technology (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))  
by *Totten

ودى الصوره





اللنكات
*http://mihd.net/43v2ij/0824760220.rar 
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/17991047/HHFT.rar.html

الكتاب الرابع اسمه
Hydraulic Fluids  
by *Peter Hodges 





اللنك
*http://mihd.net/ahjxm02/hodges__p.k.b_-_hydraulic_fluids__arnold_1996__4ah.rar 

واخيرا الكتاب الخامس
Handbook of Hydraulics  
by *Ernest F. Brater, Horace W. King, James E. Lindell, C. Y. Wei 

ودى الصوره





ودى اللنكات
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e0a7bd/n/handbook_of_hydraulics_pdf
وفيه كتب تانيه كتير وان شاء الله هحطها فى المكتبه ايلى هعملها ان شاء الله فى الهيدروليك بس ياريت ترد على تقولى هو ده ايلى انتا عاوزه ولا محتاج تانى
*


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس احمد علوش اتفضل كمان الكتابين دول جامدين جدا
الكتاب الاول اسمه
Hydraulic Design Handbook  
by *Larry W Mays
ودى الصوره




ودى اللنكات
*http://mihd.net/vp0m3d/hydraulic_design_handbook_-_larry_w._mays.rar 
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/14471222/Hydraulic_Design_Handbook.rar

الكتاب التانى جامد جداااااااا اسمه 
Hydraulic Handbook, 8th Edition  
by *R. H. Warring





ودى اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/127256730/hydraulic_20handbook.pdf
واتمنى تكون لقيت طلبك
*


----------



## ماجد جلميران (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على الكتب القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على ردك م ماجد ومنور الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله على الثروة العلمية والكتب الهندسية .

اثريتنا بمساهماتك الرائعة ودمت ذخرا لنا .

شكر وتقدير على عطائك .

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك .

تقبل فائق التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله على الثروة العلمية والكتب الهندسية .

اثريتنا بمساهماتك الرائعة ودمت ذخرا لنا .

شكر وتقدير على عطائك .

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك .

تقبل فائق التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## wadelemam2005 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الله ينور قبرك ويدخلك الجنة


----------



## ismail47 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

:12:ابحث عن مدكرات تخرج مهندس طاقة الميكانيكة


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (2 ديسمبر 2008)

المشرف شكرى محمد نورى شكرا على ردك ولا شكر على واجب ونورت الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (2 ديسمبر 2008)

wadelemam2005 شكرا على ردك ويتقبل دعوتك ومثلها لك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس اسماعيل 47 انا مش فاهم طلبك بالضبط ياريت تحدد عشان اعرف افيدك يعنى مثلا عاوز كتب فى الهيدروليك النيوماتيك حاول تحدد شويه


----------



## خضر حمدالله (3 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you so much for those helpful books , also i will be more thankful if you get anything related to fire fighting designing criteria , thank you again and inshallah allah will bless you , your brother Khader Hamdallah .


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (4 ديسمبر 2008)

خضر حمد الله نورت الموضوع بردك انا ان شاء الله فى خلال يومين هعمل موضوع عن السلامه الصناعيه وان شاء الله تلاقى فيه غرضك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 ديسمبر 2008)

وفيه كمان مكتبات كتيره فى الطريق ان شاء الله


----------



## حمادة محمود (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم .فى البداية احب اشكرك على هذا المجهود الممتاذ ولكن اتمنى ان تضيف هذا الكتاب فى 
للمؤلف norton )design


----------



## حمادة محمود (14 ديسمبر 2008)

المؤلف اسمة norton


----------



## elothmani mohammed (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياسيف النصرلو بإمكانك وضع الكتب دي بالفرنساوي لأني من المغرب والدراسة في المغرب باللغة الفرنسية أستودعك الله


----------



## بوفا الزوى (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ياأخي علي هذا المجهود


----------



## بوفا الزوى (15 ديسمبر 2008)

هل يمكن ان اجد كتاب عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

تبارك الله
جزاك الله الجنة اخي احمد


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 ديسمبر 2008)

حماده محمود شكرا على ردك بالنسبه للكتاب ايلى انتا طالبه اتفضل اسم الكتاب 

Machine Design: An Integrated Approach (3rd Edition)  
by *Robert L. Norton







اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/141536662/machine_design_-_norton.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/141534325/machine_design_-_norton.part2.rar

واى خدمه
*


----------



## NAK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 ديسمبر 2008)

م بوفا الزوى شكرا على ردك وبالنسبه لكتب الاحتراق الداخلى اتفضل 

الكتاب الاول اسمه
Engineering Fundamentals of the Internal Combustion Engine  
by *Willard W. Pulkrabek 
ودى الصوره





وده اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/87693741/engineering_fundamentals_of_the_internal_combustion_engine.pdf
او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b3a3f8/n/0131918559_rar

الكتاب الثانى اسمه
*Internal Combustion Engine Fundamentals  
by *John Heywood

الصوره





اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/27119283/Internal_Combustion_Engines_Fundamentals.pdf

اتمنى دول يكفوك ولو احتجت تانى اطلب ما تنكسفش وشكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع
*


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 ديسمبر 2008)

م ابراهيم اسامه شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## eng.shehab (16 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## وسام هلال (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد كود الدولى للهندسه الصحيه والكود الالامريكى فى مكافحه الحريق


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس شهاب شكرا على ردك المهندس وسام هلال ياريت تكتب اسامى الكتب بالانجليزى عشان اعرف اجيبلك الكتب بالضبط ايلى انتا طالبها او اسم المولف اى حاجه تضيق مساحه البحث مستنى ردك


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مجموعة رائعة 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هشام جوكر (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس احمد علي المجهود الرائع 


بس رجاء انك ترفع الكتاب دا تاني
shigley_s_mechanical_engineering_design_8th_edition.pdf 
لانه مش شغال
كل ما انزله و اجي افتحه يقولي file corrupted


----------



## علي عالي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا باش مهندس


----------



## moustafa afify (18 ديسمبر 2008)

باراك الله فيك وكثر من أمثالك
دعواتنا لك بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## moustafa afify (18 ديسمبر 2008)

we hope more from u, thanks


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 ديسمبر 2008)

هشام احمد مصطفى انا منزل الكتاب وشغال عندى لو حصل اى حاجه فى النت عندك وانتا بتنزل الملف ها ينزل ناقص وتطلع لك رساله غلط وانتا بتفتحه جرب تانى وكمان انا حاطط لنكين للكتاب جرب اللنك التانى وعرفنى عملت ايه لان انتا الوحيد ايلى اشتكيت من اللنك مستنى ردك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس moustafa afify ومهندس على عالى ومهندس enggg.mahmoud شكرا على ردكم ومنورين الموضوع


----------



## ماجد جلميران (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الغالي احمد سيف النصر احييك على المجهود المميز ولو امكن ان توفر الكتاب التالي

machine element in mechanical design

by 

robert mott


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ماجد جلميران جارى البحث عن الكتاب وان شاء الله عموما انا هعمل مكتبه تانيه للتصميم ان شاء الله هتكن فخر للمنتدى وهيكون فيها كتب لاصحر لها لانى لقيت الناس مهتميه بكتب التصميم وهحطها قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد شمبول (23 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل وكتب مفيدة


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

محمد شمبول شكرا على الرد ومنور الموضوع


----------



## هشام جوكر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس احمد
الحمد لله الكتاب اشتغل
و مش عارف اشكرك ازاي
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## هشام جوكر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ومعلش يعني لو فيها طمع مني
ياريت ترفع كل ما لديك من كتب الديزاين
بجد انا بعشق المجال دا
و بحتاجه كتير في دراستي
و شكرا


----------



## امير المياحي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك جدا جدا يااخي العزيز وكثر الله من امثالك
 جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 ديسمبر 2008)

امير المياحي شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع م هشام احمد مصطفى استنى اكبر مكتبه للتصميم هتشوفها فى حياتك فى خلال يومين تلاته ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

وشكرا لكل الناس الطيبه ايلى ردت


----------



## انتصار حامد (1 يناير 2009)

شكراً جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (3 يناير 2009)

مهندسه انتصار شكرا على ردك ومنوره الموضوع


----------



## احمد عبدالله سليم (7 يناير 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامرغازى (7 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## I love life (7 يناير 2009)

تسلم ياخووووي عالي قدمته لنا 
اذا عندك موسوعه عن المعالجه الحراريه او علم المواد لاتبخل علينا 
الله يوفقك من كل قلبي في حياتك


----------



## سامي 1234 (9 يناير 2009)

*مشالله الله يعطيكم العافيه*

بس ياريت لوسمحتو كتاب عن تصميم الانذار ومكافحة الحريق في المباني العالية 
وشكراااااا:56:


----------



## هشام جوكر (10 يناير 2009)

مجهود رائع يا باشمهندس
رجاء بعد اذنك عايز كتب standards


----------



## عبد الكريم جليل (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذه المساهمة الرائعة


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (11 يناير 2009)

م I love life انا عامل موسوعه كامله اسمها الموسوعه الامريكيه لعلوم المواد فيها كل ماتتخيل عن علم المواد ياريت تشوف الموضوع ولو عندك اى طلب تانى ان شاء الله اجيبهولك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (11 يناير 2009)

احمد عبدالله سليم وم [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u308346.html"]عبد الكريم جليل وم [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u136640.html"]سامرغازى شكرا على ردودكم ومنورين الموضوع المهندس [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u247261.html"]هشام احمد مصطفي انتا عاوز كتاب standard عن ايه بالضبط المهندس [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u319590.html"]سامي 1234 ان شاء الله فى اقرب فرصه هحط لك كتابك انا بفكر عموما اعمل موضوع عن مكافحه الحريق والسلامه الصناعيه
[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## الرجل الشجاع (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا:34:


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (11 يناير 2009)

م الرجل الشجاع شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## eng. Aiman (12 يناير 2009)

العضو احمد سيف النصر
نريد مشاركات افضل


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (12 يناير 2009)

العضو eng. Aiman لاتعليق


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

الجزء الثالث والرابع والخامس من مكتبه برامج التصميم نزلت المنتدى بحمد الله


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (14 يناير 2009)

يا اخى الفاضل اشكرك شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

م البني عبدالله عربي شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله ياباشمهندس أحمد أنا مش عارف أشكرك أزاى عنى وعن الاخوة الزملاء
أسأل الله أن يبارك لك فى عمرك وفى حياتك وفى صحتك وفى أهلك وفى مالك وفى علمك
أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد فى الدنيا والاخرة
أشكر لك مجهودك وردك الدائم على كل الأعضاء
أخجل من نفسى لأن كلامى لايستطيع التعبير عن مدى شكرى لك

وإلى الأخوة المشرفين أرجو تثبيت جميع مواضيع المهندس أحمد لما فيها من نفع لجميع المهندسين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (16 يناير 2009)

م0 عادل هاشم شكرا على ردك واتمنى بس كل الناس تستفاد من المواضيع وكمان اى حاجه انتا عاوزها اى كتاب او برنامج او كورسات متنكسفش عرفنى وان شاء الله اجيبلك كل ايلى انتا عاوزه


----------



## مصطفى الربايعه (16 يناير 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkalll


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (16 يناير 2009)

م مصطفى الربايعه شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## khaledalobidee (17 يناير 2009)

أخوانى ارجو المساعدة للحصول على كتب في الcorrosion


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (17 يناير 2009)

فيه كتاب تبع الموسوعه الامريكيه اسمه 
*ASM Handbook, Volume 13A: Corrosion : Fundamentals, Testing, and Protection (ASM Handbook 

ده الرابط بتاعه 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=86E6C1SV 
لو احتجت كتب تانى عرفنى وانا اجيبلك كتب كتير مستنى ردك
*


----------



## derkieser (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اولا اخي اود ان اشكرك على هذه المجموعه الرائعه في كتب التصميم
ولكن ارجو منك المساعده في الحصول على الكتاب التالي
machine elements in mechanical design
R. Mott
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## طه الهجان20 (21 أبريل 2009)

والله ياجماعه انا اشتركت في المنتدى بسبب مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## ali tata (22 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع

فعلا كتب هامه ومفيده جدااااااااااااا


جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

وادخلك فسيح جناته


----------



## عبدالله أشرف (24 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله..بالراحة علينا شوية..لو عندك كتاب في تصميم السيارات تبقى خدمتني بجد


----------



## انجى محمد عيد زيدا (24 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير ويزيد علما ويرفع قدرك بهذا العلم انا استفدت كثيراااااااااااااااااااا من موضوعاتك القيمة وادعوا الله لك دائما ز واضح ان حضرتك مختص فى التصميم , فاذا سمحت لو انا احتجت حاجة فى التصميم ممكن اسالك.
وشكرا جزيلا لمجهوداتك العظيمة


----------



## willys8 (27 أبريل 2009)

Hi I like to have 
*machine elements in mechanical design
R. Mott*
?¿Can anybody upload
cheers,


----------



## علي الشادي (27 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أحمد سيف النصر... اولا جزاك الله خيرا على مابذلته ومازلت تبذله من مجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ثانيا أرجو أن تكون مازلت على إتصال لأني وجدت أن آخر مشاركة لك كانت بتاريخ 17/01/2009
ثالثا وأخيرا .. أتمني لو كان لديك بعض المراجع باللغة العربية في أحد المواضيع التالية (القياسات الميكانيكية أو ميكانيكا الآلات أو تصميم أجزاء الآلات أو علم الإهتزازات) لأني غير متمكن من اللغة الإنجليزية ... وماطلبي هذا الإ لما رأيته من بذلك وسخائك بما تتحفنا به من مراجع 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المتكامله (30 مايو 2009)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيكم على الكتب .فقط اريد كتاب او موقع خاص في تصميم شبكات الحريق


----------



## المتكامله (30 مايو 2009)

_الله والي التوفيق وسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _


----------



## يسرى حمودي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن كتب عن تصميم المسننات او اي بحث عن نفس الموضوع باللغة العربية والانكليزية رجاءاً واكون شاكرة جداً


----------



## هاله الشيخ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلمووووووو


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه الكتب القيمة ونتمنى منك مواصلة هذا المجهود القيم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

المهندس الميكانيكي
جامعة تكريت 
العراق


----------



## أنيس عبد المنعم (18 يوليو 2010)

السيد أحمد سيف النصر شكرا لط على هذه الكتب الرائعة
و لكم أنا أبحث عن كتاب منذ مدة طويلة و لم أجده و هو Roll forming handbook  
الرجاء في حال وجدتة رفعه الى المنتدى


----------



## okab73 (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## يوسف موصللي (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك ياخي العزيز على جهودك وانا محتاج مساعدتك كتير
انا استلمت وظيفة مفتش ميكانيكي بمعمل ضخم للاسمنت ارجو مساعدتي باي شي يتعلق بهادا الموضوع سواء كان بسير عمليات الاسمنت او التفتيش الميكانيكي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mzghoul (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وزادك علما


----------



## هانى الاطرش (22 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## م محمد عويس (23 يوليو 2010)

حياك الله وافادنا لك ان شاء الله
بريد كتاب فى صيانه الشاحنات وعمراتها 
وشكراا


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للمهندس احمد على هذه الكتب الممتازة
بارك الله فيك 
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## eng_2010ali (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ا ب ج د (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ولا رابط يعمل !!!!!11


----------

